# Antónimo de isleño



## lady jekyll

Hola:
¿Se le ocurre a alguien un antónimo de isleño, o algo similar que encaje en la siguiente oración?

A diferencia de los isleños, los ________ son más...


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Betildus

*Continentales.*
Los pascuenses se refieren a nosotros como los "conti"


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Estupendo! Gracias, Betildus .


----------



## Södertjej

En España nos referimos con frecuencia a la dicotomía entre isleños y peninsulares, pero no sé si es lo que buscas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Creo Södertjej tiene la respuesta adecuada, dado la ubicación de quien pregunta.

En México al ser nuestras islas no tan pobladas, se podría decir ...los de tierra firme


----------



## MAGUANÁ

lady jekyll said:


> Hola:
> ¿Se le ocurre a alguien un antónimo de isleño, o algo similar que encaje en la siguiente oración?
> 
> A diferencia de los isleños, los ________ son más...
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Perdonad si hago un poco de diablo cojuelo , pero la definición que da el DRAE de antónimo es:
Se dice de las palabras que expresan ideas opuestas o contrarias; p. ej., _virtud_ y _vicio;_ _claro_ y _oscuro;_ _antes_ y _después._ U. t. c. s. m.
Si una isla es una porción de tierra redeada de agua por todas partes, la idéa opuesta será una porción de agua rodeada de tierra por todas partes y no un continente. Por lo tanto,  se podría decir que el antónimo de *isleño *es *lacustre *

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MAGUANÁ said:


> Perdonad si hago un poco de diablo cojuelo , pero la definición que da el DRAE de antónimo es:
> Se dice de las palabras que expresan ideas opuestas o contrarias; p. ej., _virtud_ y _vicio;_ _claro_ y _oscuro;_ _antes_ y _después._ U. t. c. s. m.
> Si una isla es una porción de tierra redeada de agua por todas partes, la idéa opuesta será una porción de agua rodeada de tierra por todas partes y no un continente. Por lo tanto, se podría decir que el antónimo de *isleño *es *lacutre *
> 
> Saludos


 
Muy buena observación, aunque creo Lady Jekyl sí buscaba lo de peninsular, tu observación, digna de cualquier miembro de la RAE, es muy válida. ¡Al igual que tu respuesta!


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Muy buena observación, aunque creo Lady Jekyl sí buscaba lo de peninsular, tu observación, digna de cualquier miembro de la RAE, es muy válida. ¡Al igual que tu respuesta!



Gracias Miguelillo. Lo escribí  por animar el cotarro; aunque dicho sea de paso, y con las definiciones en la mano, no me falta razón. A veces veo listas de sinónimos y antonimos que para mí no lo son.

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

Södertjej said:


> En España nos referimos con frecuencia a la dicotomía entre isleños y peninsulares, pero no sé si es lo que buscas.



Gracias, Södertjej . Efectivamente, peninsular es perfecto para nosotros, pero, en este caso precisamente, me refiero a los isleños de Santo Domingo. 



Miguelillo 87 said:


> se podría decir ...los de tierra firme



Gracias, Miguelillo, por esta opción. También me vale.



MAGUANÁ said:


> Perdonad si hago un poco de diablo cojuelo , pero la definición que da el DRAE de antónimo es:
> Se dice de las palabras que expresan ideas opuestas o contrarias; p. ej., _virtud_ y _vicio;_ _claro_ y _oscuro;_ _antes_ y _después._ U. t. c. s. m.
> Si una isla es una porción de tierra redeada de agua por todas partes, la idéa opuesta será una porción de agua rodeada de tierra por todas partes y no un continente. Por lo tanto,  se podría decir que el antónimo de *isleño *es *lacutre *
> 
> Saludos



Jajja...  ¡ya te vale, diablo cojuelo!!!  


¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

lady jekyll said:


> Gracias, Södertjej . Efectivamente, peninsular es perfecto para nosotros, pero, en este caso precisamente, me refiero a los isleños de Santo Domingo.


 
Pues sí hablamos del Caribe, creo lo mejor sería continental. Aunque de todos modos me suena raro, como República Dominicana es una isla en sí. ¿Porqué hacer la diferencia? No es como en España que parte del territorio se encuntra en tierra continental y otro en islas. 

Al menos que quieras comparar aquellos Dominicanos que vivan en la isla y otros en otros países en le continete américano o en cualquiera.


----------



## Vampiro

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Muy buena observación, aunque creo Lady Jekyl sí buscaba lo de peninsular, tu observación, digna de cualquier miembro de la RAE, es muy válida. ¡Al igual que tu respuesta!


¿Tan digna de la RAE como decir que “tierra firme” es el continente?
¿Qué, acaso la tierra de las islas no es firme?

_


----------



## Molihua*

Buenas observaciones todas, pero para mí, que soy isleña, el que más se ha acercado es Södertje. Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta de qué tipo de oposición se trata, porque si hablamos de una misma nación, la mejor opción, en efecto, es la de *"peninsular"*.
Sin embargo, sí hay algo curioso y es que en España los canarios hablamos de "peninsulares", mientras que en Baleares no es tan clara esa oposición, puede que porque el concepto de "archipiélago" no lo tienen tan arraigado. Aunque, bueno, esa es una perspectiva más cultural que lingüística. No sé, es una opinión 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, está bien, pongámonos un poco serios.
Lo de “peninsular” no tiene que ver con que se trate del mismo país, sino con que efectivamente España forma parte de una península, la Península Ibérica.
En una isla que está frente Chile, por ejemplo, ese término es erróneo.
Creo que lo más genérico como ya se ha dicho, es “continental” porque sirve para cualquier país (incluido España), que forme parte de algún continente (me refiero obviamente a la masa continental, por si alguien va a mencionar el caso de Oceanía)
Saludos.
_


----------



## lady jekyll

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues sí hablamos del Caribe, creo lo mejor sería continental. Aunque de todos modos me suena raro, como República Dominicana es una isla en sí. ¿Porqué hacer la diferencia? No es como en España que parte del territorio se encuntra en tierra continental y otro en islas.
> 
> Al menos que quieras comparar aquellos Dominicanos que vivan en la isla y otros en otros países en le continete américano o en cualquiera.




Comprendo tu extrañeza, Miguelillo; te lo aclaro: en realidad, estoy traduciendo un texto sobre Colón. Él no hacía distinciones entre los habitantes de la Española (la actual Santo Domingo) y los que halló más tarde en el contintente/tierra firme (tienes razón, Vampiro, las islas son igualmente firmes , pero la expresión curiosamente se ha establecido en este sentido..., sería un buen tema de debate). Colón metió en un mismo saco a los índigenas que habitaban las islas y los que vivián en el contintente. ¿Comprendes ahora mi frase? En realidad reza así: A diferencia de los indios isleños, los continentales... (Nota: he empleado la palabra "indio" porque en España no posee ni una sola connotación negativa; lo subrayo, porque ya vi en un hilo muy reciente que en algunos países hispanoamericanos no es un término que digamas muy halagador).


Un saludo a todos, y de nuevo gracias.


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, está bien, pongámonos un poco serios.
> Lo de “peninsular” no tiene que ver con que se trate del mismo país, sino con que efectivamente España forma parte de una península, la Península Ibérica._


O cualquier otra península, como la Península Escandinava, por ejemplo.

En el caso de Colón tiene sentido usar continental, distingue entre los indígenas que viven en islas y los que viven en el continente, no en una península.

Yo también opino que tierra firme también puede ser aplicable a las islas. Quizá no a un islote de media hectárea con una palmera y medio metro sobre el nivel del mar, pero ya sea Gran Canaria o Menorca creo que no hay motivo por el que no llamarlas tierra firme.


----------



## ManPaisa

Para mí_ tierra firme _se refiere tanto a una isla como a un continente.  Es lo opuesto al mar.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Södertjej said:


> En el caso de Colón tiene sentido usar continental, distingue entre los indígenas que viven en islas y los que viven en el continente, no en una península.


 
Después de la explicación de Lady Jekil creo, la mejor opción es la de continental como södertejej comenta. 

Lo de tierra firme me refería a que en México no hay grandes islas habitadas, más que las Tres Marías (donde nadie quiere estar, es una cárcel) y acaso Cozumel o Isla Mujeres, pero creo es tan raro tener isleños y continentales, que por eso se me ocurrio esto. Claro tal vez alguien de Cozumel me podría aclarar esto.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tan digna de la RAE como decir que “tierra firme” es el continente?
> ¿Qué, acaso la tierra de las islas no es firme?
> 
> _


 

Yo me refería a la opción de Maguaná, no a la mia.


----------



## airosa

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tan digna de la RAE como decir que “tierra firme” es el continente?
> ¿Qué, acaso la tierra de las islas no es firme?
> 
> _


Tierra firme llamaban los antiguos a todo lo que no
fuera isla. La isla es, pues, lo menos firme,
lo menos tierra de la Tierra.

Dulce Maria Loynaz(Cuba)


Que me perdonen, el tema de este hilo me hizo recordar esta linda poesía. Pertenece a una isleña y, creo, ella debe saber de qué habla.


----------



## Södertjej

Pues Colón lo primero que pisó de América era una isla, y creo que lo llamó tierra... Creo que tenemos tema para otro hilo.


----------



## ManPaisa

airosa said:


> Tierra firme llamaban los antiguos a todo lo que no
> fuera isla. La isla es, pues, lo menos firme,
> lo menos tierra de la Tierra.
> 
> Dulce Maria Loynaz(Cuba)
> 
> Que me perdonen, el tema de este hilo me hizo recordar esta linda poesía. Pertenece a una isleña y, creo, ella debe saber de qué habla.



No veo por qué estás tan segura de que Dulce María (quienquiera que sea) sabe lo que dice.


----------



## airosa

Södertjej said:


> Pues Colón lo primero que pisó de América era una isla, y creo que lo llamó tierra...


Creía que eran las Indias.

*ManPaisa*, parece que no has visto el emoticón. No lo decía tan en serio.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Airosa, gracias por el poema, me parece precioso.

Mainpaisa creo que no has sabido ver que la escritora ha hecho un poema muy bonito jugando con la expresión de tierra firme. que si miras está recogido en el diccionario:

Tierra firme = contintente aunque no te guste ni le parezca lógico a algunos. 

Yo diría los de tierra firme. Los continentales suena raro.

Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> No veo por qué estás tan segura de que Dulce María (quienquiera que sea) sabe lo que dice.


Quizá le dé crédito porque la poetisa cubana fue miembro de la RAE, presidenta de la Academia Cubana y Premio Cervantes. No era una actriz de culebrón, precisamente.


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> Quizá le dé crédito porque la poetisa cubana fue miembro de la RAE, presidenta de la Academia Cubana y Premio Cervantes. No era una actriz de culebrón, precisamente.


Poz... parece que a pesar de todos los títulos igual se le movía el piso. 
_


----------



## Södertjej

O a lo mejor sabía de lo que hablaba mejor que todos nosotros.


----------



## Vampiro

Södertjej said:


> O a lo mejor sabía de lo que hablaba mejor que todos nosotros.


Eso es muy probable.
No pongo en duda los conocimientos de la señora; quizá además de poetisa es geóloga, geógrafo, o vaya uno a saber qué.  Uno se encuentra con cada sorpresa en este foro...
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Nadie

Vampiro said:


> Eso es muy probable.
> No pongo en duda los conocimientos de la señora; quizá además de poetisa es geóloga, geógrafo, o vaya uno a saber qué.  Uno se encuentra con cada sorpresa en este foro...
> Saludos.
> _


A parte del ad hominem en toda regla, estoy convencido de que sus conocimientos eran superiores a los de muchos foreros en lo que a lengua y linguística se refiere, viendo lo que hay que leer...



> *tierra*
> *~** firme.
> ** 1.     * f._ Geogr._ *continente.*


_
Latín. terra firma_, "tierra seca". Y creo que es fácil ver que una isla tiene menos de tierra seca (por lo del agua alrededor y que una isla se imagina pequeña, al menos en comparación) que lo que no llamamos isla.

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Bueno, si es por mostrar definiciones de la RAE…


*tierra*
*~ firme.*
*2. *f. Terreno sólido y capaz, por su consistencia y dureza, de admitir sobre sí un edificio.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 

Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿estaríamos frente una paradoja?… ¿o contradicción, una vez más?
Según la academia al parecer no se podrían construir edificios en una isla, porque, claro, la tierra no es firme.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Nadie

No sólo hay que mostrar definiciones, sino que hay que leerlas y entenderlas también.
Una isla no es *tierra firme*, aunque su *tierra sea firme*. No es lo mismo.


----------



## Antpax

Juan Nadie said:


> No sólo hay que mostrar definiciones, sino que hay que leerlas y entenderlas también.
> Una isla no es *tierra firme*, aunque su *tierra sea firme*. No es lo mismo.



Hola:

No sólo leer, sino también escuchar. En la lengua hablada común, cualquiera diría que Mallorca o Gran Bretaña son tierra firme e islas donde las haya. Aparte de eso, el DRAE admite que una isla es tierra firme, aparte de que tierra firme sea también el continente, una cosa no excluye la otra, si es que entiendo bien las definiciones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Vampiro said:


> Ahora yo me pregunto, ¿estaríamos frente una paradoja?… ¿o contradicción, una vez más?
> Según la academia al parecer no se podrían construir edificios en una isla, porque, claro, la tierra no es firme._


Creo que nos encontramos ante dos acepciones y muchas ganas de buscarle los tres pies al gato.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Por si sirve de ayuda, en Portugal se diferencia lo "continental" de lo perteneciente a las regiones autónomas, que son dos, e insulares. Allí no se refieren a "la península", aunque el "Continente" esté en la península, que a su vez forma parte del continente europeo.

Creo que hay suficiente afinidad cultural y lingüística para darle cabida en este debate, si no es así, modérese oportunamente.

Saludos

MA


----------



## romarsan

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No sólo leer, sino también escuchar. En la lengua hablada común, cualquiera diría que Mallorca o Gran Bretaña son tierra firme e islas donde las haya. Aparte de eso, el DRAE admite que una isla es tierra firme, aparte de que tierra firme sea también el continente, una cosa no excluye la otra, si es que entiendo bien las definiciones.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Coincido con Antpax. Para mi es tan tierra firme la de una isla que la de una península o continente y creo que el DRAE así lo da a entender.

La poesía, con sus licencias poéticas, me pareció preciosa.


----------



## Juan Nadie

Tras un mes en el mar, llegamos a _tierra firme_.
Construyeron su casa en un arenal, yo he puesto la mía en _tierra _(bien)_ firme_.


Creo que continental es una buena opción, pero tierra firme no es tan mala.


----------



## airosa

Juan Nadie said:


> No sólo hay que mostrar definiciones, sino que hay que leerlas y entenderlas también.
> Una isla no es *tierra firme*, aunque su *tierra sea firme*. No es lo mismo.


Coincido con Juan.

*T. firme*. 1 Terreno sólido donde se puede edificar. 2 *Tierra de extensión considerable, por oposición a «isla». ⇒ *Continente.*
(DUE de María Moliner)

Y como decía Dulce María Loynaz, esta oposición es bien antigua.

"La región oriental de Venezuela fue el primer punto de tierra firme de América al que llegaron los españoles."


----------



## Vampiro

Juan Nadie said:


> No sólo hay que mostrar definiciones, sino que hay que leerlas y entenderlas también.
> Una isla no es *tierra firme*, aunque su *tierra sea firme*. No es lo mismo.


Tienes toda la razón, Juan.
Debe ser mi mente ingenieril, más acostumbrada a definiciones claras y precisas, que no me deja entender estas sutilezas del lenguaje. Muchas veces me superan, debo reconocerlo.
Eso de que “no es tierra firme aunque su tierra sea firme” es toda una frase, hay que admitirlo.
También es posible que se deba a que vivo en Chile, país pródigo en islas, en el que siempre nos referimos a isla y continente, o a “Chile insular” y “Chile continental”.
Una expresión como “tierra firme” también se usa, claro, pero para referirse a cualquier pedazo de terruño que se mueva menos que el bote, sea este el borde costero del continente, o la playa de una isla en los canales fueguinos.
Según recuerdo la persona que abrió el hilo había optado por usar “continental”, espero que no la hayamos confundido con toda esta conversación.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

¿Y qué sucede si el terreno es de arena movediza pero está en el continente? ¿Es tierra firme o no lo es?

¿Es Albión tierra firme? 

¿Y Groenlandia?   Y si no lo es, ¿Por qué Australia sí?

Pax Britannica para todos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y qué sucede si el terreno es de arena movediza pero está en el continente? ¿Es tierra firme o no lo es?
> 
> ¿Es Albión tierra firme?
> 
> ¿Y Groenlandia?   Y si no lo es, ¿Por qué Australia sí?



Australia sí, Thera no... por lo menos la mitad de Thera que saltó por los aires firme, lo que se dice firme, no era...

Pax vobiscum et ora pro nobis...


----------



## Molihua*

Molihua* said:


> Buenas observaciones todas, pero para mí, que soy isleña, el que más se ha acercado es Södertje. Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta de qué tipo de oposición se trata, porque si hablamos de una misma nación, la mejor opción, en efecto, es la de *"peninsular"*.
> Sin embargo, sí hay algo curioso y es que en España los canarios hablamos de "peninsulares", mientras que en Baleares no es tan clara esa oposición, puede que porque el concepto de "archipiélago" no lo tienen tan arraigado. Aunque, bueno, esa es una perspectiva más cultural que lingüística. No sé, es una opinión
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Dicen que es de sabios rectificar. Lo cierto es que tienen toda la razón, "peninsular" no puede ser antónimo de "isleño", sinomás bien *"continental"*. Basándome en el territorio español, no se me había ocurrido hasta ahora considerar a Ceuta y Melilla (que me perdonen) como parte del territorio, que no son ni peninsulares ni isleñas.

A propósito de este tema, tengo una pregunta: ¿los británicos se consideran isleños?

Un saludo.


----------



## silvia fernanda

romarsan said:


> Coincido con Antpax. Para mi es tan tierra firme la de una isla que la de una península o continente y creo que el DRAE así lo da a entender.
> 
> La poesía, con sus licencias poéticas, me pareció preciosa.


 
Hola a todos,
Estoy de acuerdo con Romarsan

saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Molihua* said:


> A propósito de este tema, tengo una pregunta: ¿los británicos se consideran isleños?


Lo dudo; jamás he oído o leído que se refieran a sí mismos como isleños, aunque sí hablan de las _islas británicas._ 

Lo que sí sé es que se refieren a los del continente --y a lo relativo a estos-- como _continental/es (continental _en inglés_)._


----------



## Miguelillo 87

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y Groenlandia?  Y si no lo es, ¿Por qué Australia sí?
> 
> Pax Britannica para todos.


 
Australia es una isla-país-continente. 

Creo a Groenlandia se le menosprecia ya que la mayoría de su territorio no es tan apto para la superviciencia humana y se puede decir está lejos geográficamente de Europa (Dinamarca su colonizador) y políticamente de América. 


También creo aquí el problema más que lingüístico es cultural, ya que como dije para mí tierra firme era una buena acapción, ya que la mayoría de nuestras islas no están habitadas o son reservas naturales, pero hay otros países (Como Chile) que al tener tantas islas pues puede que tierra firme la encuentres tanto en islas como en la masa continental.

Aunque claro leyendo bien las defiiciones, sí que está confuso


----------



## airosa

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Y qué sucede si el terreno es de arena movediza pero está en el continente? ¿Es tierra firme o no lo es?


Es un terreno movedizo en tierra firme.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

MAGUANÁ said:


> Perdonad si hago un poco de diablo cojuelo , pero la definición que da el DRAE de antónimo es:
> Se dice de las palabras que expresan ideas opuestas o contrarias; p. ej., _virtud_ y _vicio;_ _claro_ y _oscuro;_ _antes_ y _después._ U. t. c. s. m.
> Si una isla es una porción de tierra redeada de agua por todas partes, la idéa opuesta será una porción de agua rodeada de tierra por todas partes y no un continente. Por lo tanto,  se podría decir que el antónimo de *isleño *es *lacustre *
> 
> Saludos



Efectivamente, y la prueba está en Australia, porción de tierra rodeada de agua por todas partes, y que además es un continente. Un australiano es un isleño y un continental, y nadie puede ser algo y su antónimo al mismo tiempo y en las mismas circunstancias.
Otro posible antónimo de *isleño *es *mediterráneo*, es decir, rodeado de tierra.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> Para mí_ tierra firme _se refiere tanto a una isla como a un continente.  Es lo opuesto al mar.



Mar puede ser lo opuesto a tierra, no a tierra firme.
Tierra firme puede tener como opuesto los  continentes ártico y antártico, al menos la parte que no se asienta sobre una base de tierra; o las arenas movedizas, o las dunas, o el borde de un precipicio, etc.
Pongo esos ejemplos para llegar a lo que ya  anticipan implícítamente  otros post,  que 'tierra firme' se usa en  dos acepciones, ambas registradas en el DRAE:

*~** (tierra) firme.* * 1.     * f._ Geogr._ *continente.*
* 2.     * f. Terreno sólido y capaz, por su consistencia y dureza, de admitir sobre sí un edificio.

 De ahí, y sin menospreciar otras ingeniosas respuestas en las que también he metido baza, creo que tiene validez general decir que el antónimo de *isleño *es *continental.*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Molihua* said:


> Buenas observaciones todas, pero para mí, que soy isleña, el que más se ha acercado es Södertje. Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta de qué tipo de oposición se trata, porque si hablamos de una misma nación, la mejor opción, en efecto, es la de *"peninsular"*.
> Sin embargo, sí hay algo curioso y es que en España los canarios hablamos de "peninsulares", mientras que en Baleares no es tan clara esa oposición, puede que porque el concepto de "archipiélago" no lo tienen tan arraigado. Aunque, bueno, esa es una perspectiva más cultural que lingüística. No sé, es una opinión
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Los canarios hablan muy frecuentemente de 'godos'  para referirse a los españoles peninsulares y no por eso podemos pensar que eso sea el antónimo de 'isleño'.


----------

